# Pressure cooker pressure pot



## C.L. Boyett (Apr 15, 2017)

I bought a cheap compressor with a built in regulator to maintain constant pressure. My question is, what would be the safest max pressure to put on a pressure cooker. I cautiously tested it to 60 psi and am running it at 50 psi. The first pour turned out good compared to my experiment without pressure.


----------



## C.L. Boyett (Apr 15, 2017)

Forgot to mention. I'm using alumalite.


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 15, 2017)

I'd be a bit hesitant, If possible look up the specs on that pressure cooker and see what max pressure was supposed to be for it. I've got a couple pressure cookers and they pop off the safety valve at less than 40. I'd recommend looking for a paint pot if you're going to do pressure work. I'd hate to have that thing explode on you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 15, 2017)

I agree-looks old- i bet there are no specs available. used paint pot is cheap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C.L. Boyett (Apr 15, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> I'd be a bit hesitant, If possible look up the specs on that pressure cooker and see what max pressure was supposed to be for it. I've got a couple pressure cookers and they pop off the safety valve at less than 40. I'd recommend looking for a paint pot if you're going to do pressure work. I'd hate to have that thing explode on you.


I removed the pop off and plugged it. 
It's a very old pressure cooker and I'm staying 10 lbs. under my test pressure. Just thought someone might accidentally know how much to push it. I can not afford to buy a good pressure pot. Not yet anyway. I've worked around high pressure all my life so I fully understand what it can do. I will not go any higher on it.


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 15, 2017)

Pressure cookers are by design only rated at 15 PSI, there's a long discussion on that situation here... http://boards.straightdope.com/sdmb/showthread.php?t=402158

Running that to 50 - 60 PSI is pushing it waaaaay beyond what it's supposed to do. It might work, but it's certainly not safe by any means. Can you afford a funeral?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Sprung (Apr 15, 2017)

I will agree with the cautions on using the pressure cooker. I've read of guys trying to use them for casting and something on them blowing. If you can't afford a paint pot, I would caution you to wait to cast with pressure until you can afford the proper - and safe - equipment to do so.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 15, 2017)

I agree with both above and only add to it because nobody should read this thread and think it is a good Idea. Safety valve was there for a reason-Safety. That pot if new was never rated for 40 lbs- nor even close to it. Bad Idea...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## C.L. Boyett (Apr 15, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> I agree with both above and only add to it because nobody should read this thread and think it is a good Idea. Safety valve was there for a reason-Safety. That pot if new was never rated for 40 lbs- nor even close to it. Bad Idea...


I will abandon the pressure cooker. However I was not using it right in front of me, it's on a 15' airline behind a shield for safety. But you are correct it's still not completely safe. Not worth the risk. If I knew how to remove this post I would gladly do it. The thought of someone reading this then blowing one up is pretty unsettling.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------

